# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG 1.0.63.0

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG 1.0.63.0 Update: Galaxy S4mini, SKY, Galaxy ACE3, LG* *Easy-JTAG 1.0.63.0 Update: Galaxy S4mini, SKY, Galaxy ACE3, LG 
Added:
 - support Samsung GT-I9195 Galaxy S4 Mini (Read/Write/OneClick Repair)
 - support Samsung GT-S7272 Galaxy ACE 3 (Read/Write/OneClick Repair)
 - support LG LU6200 (Read/Write/OneClick Repair)
 - support SKY-A810K (Read/Write/OneClick Repair)*

----------

